# Guinea Pig Noises



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Mum just got me 2 guinea pigs and one of them was really why when we first got her, now she selled in well and making these squeeking noises but constantly and their quiet when i stroak her, they both love being snuggled in a towel so i put a small one in their bed under some hay.

Are the quiet squeeking noises normal???*_


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Guinea pigs make lots of squeaking noises and all have different meanings.
Look at this site which has recordings of their noises and explains what each one means.
Guinea Pig Sounds


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love guinea pig noises.
I think that's one of the reasons they make great pets.
I come in from work through my back gate and my 2 always squeak away excitedly - I like to think they are pleased to see me, but I know thy just want their dinner :biggrin:


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Thanks so much for that site, yeah everytime they see some cucumber they squeek lol*_


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes they are normal but that mean they love you for most of the noises i think!!


----------

